# just picked up a b13



## bigluelok (Sep 10, 2008)

only major problem ive seen so far is the steering wheel shakes when going over a certain speed 

car is a- Nissan Sentra 
year- 1994
mileage- has exactly 208k
paint- needs some work 
engine- tiny oil leak (i can chage what ever gasket it is) 
tranny- work fine
interior 6 out of 10
it has a sony explode radio and amp 
new tires

so fellas what should i offer? picked it up for $500


















pros:
i like the burgundy paint (just need a good wash and wax)
sony explode radio with 400 watt amp and explode speakers all around
new tire's
new radiator
no rust

cons: 
needs breaks in a couple months
tan interior (is gay)
oil leak comming from passenger's side on front (i believ from front of motor?)
it's a auto
steering wheel shakes (possibly rack and pinion)
fuel gage doesnt work
crappy ass alarm that i have to take out or figure out a way to bypass/


any suggestions on how to fix the oil leak, gas gauge, and shitty alarm?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

the oil leak is probibly the front oil seal (there is a how to on here)

the gas gauge is probibly a broken or bent float

rip out the alarm


----------



## bigluelok (Sep 10, 2008)

all the alarm on the car does is make the hazards blink. as for the oil leak i'll search for the thread.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/70714-replacing-front-seal.html


----------



## bigluelok (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks for the link *greenbean*.


any one know how much a rebuilt rack and pinion will run me?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

ACDELCO Part # 3612166 is $171 @ RockAuto.com 1 left!

AUTOZONE Atsco / Rack & Pinion
Warranty - LLT 8182 
Price:
$219.99 
Core:
$110.00 

O'Reilly's CARDONE INDUSTRIES - Remanufactured Complete Rack Assembly
Item No: 26-1871

$280.99 Each
[plus: $115.00 core charge] 

Advanced Auto 
Cardone Rack & Pinion Assembly
Rack & Pinion: Remanufactured; Complete Unit; Power Steering; Usa Built
Warranty: LTD LIFETIME REPL
* Ships in 1 day	
$284.99
$125.00 core


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

before you rip out the steering rack take a look at the wheels, ball joints, steering linkage.... pretty much the entire front suspension. There are a shit ton of different things that will make that happen. AND you are looking at doing the most expensive cause first. Also look at the tire wear. Chopped tires can also cause similar issues.


----------



## bigluelok (Sep 10, 2008)

thanls kizer ill take a lool at thefront suspension and wheels before i do the rack and pinion


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

the same with my brothers, the lights blink and then you cant start the car.....i say go over the wiring and take it out


----------



## bigluelok (Sep 10, 2008)

for now im just messing with the stupid little switch by the driver door under the dash to turn it off. until i have the time to check out the wiring


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

well if you need any parts just shoot me a PM i am parting my car as you can see in the sig


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

shaking wheel is most likely a wheel balance or the wheel was not torqued properly last. bent steel wheel will cause this or a bad tire also. have the wheels balanced first. if the Rack is shot, it will jump back and forth even when the car is stopped or the thing will creak and make noise. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

For your shaking steering wheel problem, check your tires. Mine did the same thing and it was caused by a bulge on the tire.


----------



## red_se-r_det (Oct 15, 2008)

AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## bigluelok (Sep 10, 2008)

well fellas i havent started working on the car yet its just sitting parked until it gets insured and i get some more money to fix the main seal.

as i was going through the car when i got home i found that the driver side visor is broken and M.I.A.

ill get some more pics of the car sometime this week.

anyone know how to fix the glove box? mine doesnt stay closed. do i need to get a new lock mechanism for it?


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

kizer24 said:


> before you rip out the steering rack take a look at the wheels, ball joints, steering linkage.... pretty much the entire front suspension. There are a shit ton of different things that will make that happen. AND you are looking at doing the most expensive cause first. Also look at the tire wear. Chopped tires can also cause similar issues.


vouch that. tire wear or even low tire pressure is more commonly the cause of steering column shake. double check everything before ripping and tearing. and jump in and join the auto to manual swap club!!


----------



## bigluelok (Sep 10, 2008)

sonicgundam said:


> vouch that. tire wear or even low tire pressure is more commonly the cause of steering column shake. double check everything before ripping and tearing.* and jump in and join the auto to manual swap club!![/*QUOTE]
> yeah i still gotta go thorugh the car and check things out.
> oh trust i will go 5 speed once the car is sound and no more lil things to fix. ill get more pic's up when i have the time to take them.


----------



## bigluelok (Sep 10, 2008)

sonicgundam said:


> vouch that. tire wear or even low tire pressure is more commonly the cause of steering column shake. double check everything before ripping and tearing.* and jump in and join the auto to manual swap club!![/*QUOTE]
> yeah i still gotta go thorugh the car and check things out.
> oh trust i will go 5 speed once the car is sound and no more lil things to fix. ill get more pic's up when i have the time to take them.


----------

